# Calibre - Email to device failing?



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

I've been converting books from epub to mobi and emailing them to my kindle for quite some time without a problem. All of a sudden, it's not working and I'm getting "failed attempts". Is this happening for anyone else? As an alternative, I tried emailing the file (mobi) to my free kindle address and that fails as well. Can anyone help? I love the convenience of this feature! Thanks!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It sounds like you're either sending from a non-approved email address, or you don't have your 'send to' address correct.  Have you changed something recently?

Also, Amazon just released a "send to kindle" application for PC's to make it easier to, well, send stuff to your Kindle.  I wonder if that's upset the apple cart?  Though I don't quite see how it could have.


----------



## Ctychick (Jan 5, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It sounds like you're either sending from a non-approved email address, or you don't have your 'send to' address correct. Have you changed something recently?
> 
> Also, Amazon just released a "send to kindle" application for PC's to make it easier to, well, send stuff to your Kindle. I wonder if that's upset the apple cart? Though I don't quite see how it could have.


Thanks! No, I haven't changed anything recently. I guess I'll go ahead and try the new app. It was nice doing it all from Calibre, but maybe I can still get that fixed.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I guess my point was that if it's not even working by just using your email program and attaching a file, it's probably not a calibre issue.

The other question is, are you sure it's a file that's compatible -- whether directly or via conversion -- with kindle?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ctychick said:


> I've been converting books from epub to mobi and emailing them to my kindle for quite some time without a problem. All of a sudden, it's not working and I'm getting "failed attempts". Is this happening for anyone else? As an alternative, I tried emailing the file (mobi) to my free kindle address and that fails as well. Can anyone help? I love the convenience of this feature! Thanks!


I'd double check that the "from" email address that Calibre uses hasn't changed from within Calibre. And make sure that that address is still being shown as an approved "From" address under Personal Document Settings.

As a test, you could also try sending it to the "non" free kindle address, setting your account limit for conversion charges as 0.0 so that you'd have to download it via WiFi or by downloading to your Kindle via USB....just to see if there's a problem with the free address.

Betsy


----------



## Morf (Nov 18, 2010)

Mailing from Calibre to my Kindle (via my gmail account) has always worked fine for me, but the same setup has never worked for my son, the email fails to send. The only difference is our ISP - I'm with Virgin Media, he's with O2 (both in the UK).

It turns out that one of the anti-spam measures that O2 implement is to block SMTP mail sending to any mail server other than O2's own servers.

If this has suddenly stopped working for you, and you have made no changes, it could be that your ISP has blocked something - might be worth checking with them.


----------



## Temsamany (Jan 12, 2012)

I tried the new Kindle send to option which works like printing a document but emails it instead.  Handy but the formatting has never been usable to me. Tiny print.  Sending through Calibre is far superior.


----------



## Motomaggot (Jan 17, 2012)

I hear the ability to email via Calibre is awesome but I've never been able to get it function at all.  Very annoying.  No real help options with Calibre either which makes is pretty hard to trouble shoot your issues.

Regards,

Matthew


----------

